# How Would You Like Your Genomic Information Handled?



## xkm1948 (Jun 5, 2019)

Human Genome Overview - Genome Reference Consortium
		


With cost of genomic DNA sequencing coming down significantly in the past 2~3 years, we are getting closer and closer to the $1000 per genome era. I am not talking about those 23andme stuff which only scans a few sites of your 6 billion basepair genome. I am talking about $1000 level full coverage genome










One set of fully annotated human genome takes 1GB~1.5GB after compression. So not really taking up lots of space. Factoring in some potential RNA Sequencing and / or microbiome DNA sequencing data, we are looking at ~2GB per person of storage space. Decompressed genome actually takes quite some space but still relatively easy to handle with modern computation power. 

So we are talking a person's complete life blueprint that can be obtained ~$1000 that can be transferred relatively easily through cloud service or simply on a USB drive.

The usage would be limitless, precision medicine, gene editing, genome editing, bio-metric security, mass survillance and etc.

With all that, how would you want your personal genome handled? Make choice or leave a comment below. Curious to see how you guys think


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 5, 2019)

Cool! Man I wish I pursued science. I was really great at genetics and physics but never chased it, computing was much easier for me to "get" it took no study. I think stuff is massively cool though. CRISPR, stem cells, huge fan of viral stuff, one of my early dreams was working for the CDC.


----------



## Deleted member 158293 (Jun 5, 2019)

Need open source algorithms to improve open source genomes, otherwise somebody else will own & profit from it.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 5, 2019)

I never want a clone of myself. Ive had dreams where i have fought with robotic clones of myself and it wasnt a fun experience


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 5, 2019)

Mayo Clinic can have my body but the internet can't have my DNA.


----------



## AsRock (Jun 5, 2019)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I never want a clone of myself. Ive had dreams where i have fought with robotic clones of myself and it wasnt a fun experience



47 ?.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 5, 2019)

AsRock said:


> 47 ?.



More like terminator.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jun 5, 2019)

yakk said:


> Need open source algorithms to improve open source genomes, otherwise somebody else will own & profit from it.



yep and if someone really wants your DNA or to mass collect DNA, they can simply rub some skin cells off you while you are walking...

I mean the idea that you can actually stop this is nonsense, it should be an open genome pool that anyone in the world can access, it's not like we are that unique - the ego of the human to think their DNA is superior, is foolish lol


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 5, 2019)

People advocating open DNA, realize that it provides a framework for precise ethnic cleansing.  If someone wants that kind of data, they need to pay for it.  It shouldn't be freely given.  Weaponization of DNA is already happening (think herbicides and pesticides).

I won't name names but a certain country already is charging ahead of the rest of the world on DNA research (moral implications be damned) and they've ethnically cleansed one region and using concentration camps for another now.  Having a bank of DNA to target (or even miss) is going to accelerate any kind of genetic cleansing program they may under take.

For this reason, DNA information should be treated like nuclear launch codes: offline only and physically secured.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jun 5, 2019)

FordGT90Concept said:


> People advocating open DNA, realize that it provides a framework for precise ethnic cleansing.  If someone wants that kind of data, they need to pay for it.  It shouldn't be freely given.  Weaponization of DNA is already happening (think herbicides and pesticides).



possibly, but they already have so much data from companies like 23andme and others sending all their data to government, i don't think it really matters at this point to be honest.

just have to hope the world structures stay strong, what you are talking about is act of war, in which case you are looking at cold war 2.0 now. so meh


----------



## xkm1948 (Jun 5, 2019)

FordGT90Concept said:


> People advocating open DNA, realize that it provides a framework for precise ethnic cleansing.  If someone wants that kind of data, they need to pay for it.  It shouldn't be freely given.  Weaponization of DNA is already happening (think herbicides and pesticides).



Someone has been keeping track of what is happening in gene editing right now haha.

Good at least one person knows how crazy it is already, talking about livestock genome editing and "guided evolution"


----------



## Flyordie (Jun 5, 2019)

My biggest issue with the topic you are delving into is this- Pharma companies have patented large sections of the human genome. It hampers medical research as a result. 

The human genome should not be open for filing patents on.


----------



## Divide Overflow (Jun 5, 2019)

The risks for abuse and discrimination are huge.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 5, 2019)

xkm1948 said:


> Good at least one person knows how crazy it is already, talking about livestock genome editing and "guided evolution"


There's a company that does that about 10 miles away.  I mean, I don't think they do genome editing yet because...it's illegal...but they're already doing all the pre- and post-requisite tasks.  A little genome tweaking in between would be trivial at this point.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jun 5, 2019)

FordGT90Concept said:


> There's a company that does that about 10 miles away.



honestly you are giving them to much credit imo.  even the Chinese with no ethical panels holding them back still can't genetically fix basic stuff yet, like the pigs disease that is killing millions of pigs in China... I mean if genetic editing was this fullproof already or this easy, China would have no such issues.  what we can do is very very basic, and the next step beyond where is so complex, it honestly might not ever get there, def not within this decade.  let them waste their money trying. i'd be impressed if they can tinker x amount and still keep y cow alive for z amount of time. /shrug  lot of CRISPR doctors admit its far more complicated than people realize


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 5, 2019)

You're talking about editing genes to prevent editing by viruses.  That's no trivial task--it's genetic warfare.  If there's no natural defense to use as a template to do it, it's going to take thousands of attempts to figure it out.

Targeting specific gene sequences for modification is much easier especially when the goal is termination of the organism (e.g. herbicides, pesticides, ethnic cleansing, etc.).

Genetic editing is supposedly illegal in China as indicated by the scalding China gave that researcher that did it but...it may very well have been with a wink and a nod because, as far as I know, he is still working in the business.


----------



## xkm1948 (Jun 5, 2019)

Flyordie said:


> My biggest issue with the topic you are delving into is this- Pharma companies have patented large sections of the human genome. It hampers medical research as a result.
> 
> The human genome should not be open for filing patents on.




The current situation is: you cannot patent any "naturally occuring genomic sequences"

Buuuuuut, you can patent synesthetic genes. For example, you can give your mitochondria a copy of gene that improves the ATP pump efficiency which can lead to a healthy increase in strength and etc. Those gene can be patented and has already been patented on.


Oh and also Crispr-cCas based human embryo happened in US and Israel way earlier than in China. It is just the idiot in China decided he wanted the "fame" by going public with it.

It is nothing new, private research companies have done quite a lot of horrible things already. Can't speak too much or someone is gonna knock on my door....


----------



## Flyordie (Jun 6, 2019)

xkm1948 said:


> The current situation is: you cannot patent any "naturally occuring genomic sequences"
> 
> Buuuuuut, you can patent synesthetic genes. For example, you can give your mitochondria a copy of gene that improves the ATP pump efficiency which can lead to a healthy increase in strength and etc. Those gene can be patented and has already been patented on.
> 
> ...




"On June 13, 2013, in the case of the Association for Molecular Pathology v. Myriad Genetics, Inc., the Supreme Court of the United States ruled that human genes cannot be patented in the U.S. because DNA is a "product of nature." The Court decided that because nothing new is created when discovering a gene, there is no intellectual property to protect, so patents cannot be granted. Prior to this ruling, more than 4,300 human genes were patented. The Supreme Court's decision invalidated those gene patents, making the genes accessible for research and for commercial genetic testing. "

My information was outdated. My apologies.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jun 6, 2019)

Flyordie said:


> "On June 13, 2013, in the case of the Association for Molecular Pathology v. Myriad Genetics, Inc., the Supreme Court of the United States ruled that human genes cannot be patented in the U.S. because DNA is a "product of nature." The Court decided that because nothing new is created when discovering a gene, there is no intellectual property to protect, so patents cannot be granted. Prior to this ruling, more than 4,300 human genes were patented. The Supreme Court's decision invalidated those gene patents, making the genes accessible for research and for commercial genetic testing. "
> 
> My information was outdated. My apologies.



it's for the best it stays open anyway, China, etc would have just stolen the information and used it to their advantage anyway while western companies playing by the rules would have fallen behind. as is the case in almost everything.


----------



## xkm1948 (Jun 6, 2019)

lynx29 said:


> it's for the best it stays open anyway, China, etc would have just stolen the information and used it to their advantage anyway while western companies playing by the rules would have fallen behind. as is the case in almost everything.




Man i am beyond words on this one. 

Western bio companies play by the rules? Hahahahaha


----------



## Space Lynx (Jun 6, 2019)

xkm1948 said:


> Man i am beyond words on this one.
> 
> Western bio companies play by the rules? Hahahahaha



ok so you are proving my point even more, it might as well just be open based cause no one plays by the rules anymore, we just have to hope Cold War 2.0 keeps the danger side of things in check. So far cold war 1.0 has worked, as we are all still alive after 70 years.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jun 6, 2019)

It'd be cool having a clone, you could send him out to work, and live a life of leisure


----------



## Space Lynx (Jun 6, 2019)

tigger said:


> It'd be cool having a clone, you could send him out to work, and live a life of leisure



ya haha, but then he would eventually become self-aware, and be like hell no you go work today im chilling.    it would prob be necessary to have self-awareness in order to make it in the workplace


----------



## R-T-B (Jun 6, 2019)

tigger said:


> It'd be cool having a clone, you could send him out to work, and live a life of leisure



I picture a future where one of your brighter work-clones says "f*#@ this," steals your identity, and pretty much has all the tools to successfully do so.  Meanwhile you are bound and gagged in a steamer trunk somewhere.

And let's be honest, you probably deserve it.



lynx29 said:


> it would prob be necessary to have self-awareness in order to make it in the workplace



Scot Adams basically disproved this with Dilbert.  I believe that to be a fact.


----------



## xkm1948 (Jun 6, 2019)

tigger said:


> It'd be cool having a clone, you could send him out to work, and live a life of leisure



Clones are probably just kept for backup organs, sounds horrible but probably the most practical usage for an identical clone


----------



## R-T-B (Jun 6, 2019)

xkm1948 said:


> Clones are probably just kept for backup organs, sounds horrible but probably the most practical usage for an identical clone



Just don't grow a brain or much of a nervous system and I really don't see a big issue.


----------



## MrGenius (Jun 6, 2019)

I don't give even half AF who has it, or who does what with it. If they don't have it already, they can get it extremely easily if they really wanted to. As far as what they would do with it...not a damn thing I could do about that either.

Side note: Anyone whose been charged with a felony in the last...I don't know how long(probably for quite a while now)...has had to forcibly surrender a DNA sample to their probation/parole officer. In my state at least. But pretty sure that's federally mandated.

PS, DO NOT ask me how I know!


----------



## Grog6 (Jun 7, 2019)

"I do not avoid women, Mandrake. 

But I... I do deny them my essence. "


----------



## Mitchie23 (Jun 18, 2019)

I'm all for the advances in Science but I wish that genomic information remains confidential and info can only be dispensed with the consent of a person it was extracted from.


----------

